# Piedra, papel, tijera, spock y lagarto



## ivan_mzr (Abr 13, 2009)

Se supone que si juegas con alguien que conoces bien, hay una probabilidad de 75 a 80% de predecir la jugada, asi que una forma facil es aumentar las combinaciones, entonces esta esta opcion de sam kassl:

Tijeras corta papel, papel cubre piedra, piedra aplasta a lagarto, lagarto envenena a spock, spock destruye tijeras, tijeras decapita a lagarto, lagarto come papel, papel contradice a spock, spock vaporiza a piedra y piedra como siempre destruye tijeras.

Para empezar no tienes que hacerlo como: "piedra, papel o tijera" lo sustituyes, en lugar de piedra dices uno, papel dos y tijeras tres.







http://www.samkass.com/theories/RPSSL.html


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 13, 2009)

muy complejo solo para decidir que equipo juega primero.... creo que me quedo con la version clasica de piedra papel o tijeras


----------



## ivan_mzr (Abr 13, 2009)

La explicacion dura mas, que lo que sea que uno vaya a jugar.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 13, 2009)

habria que escribirlo y luego andar cotejando.

los de mente corta somos asi.

y encima si tenes uno que no le gusta perder .............uhhhhhh!
un problemon.
que no ! que el capitan spock le gana a todos ! como que vaporiza la piedra pero el papel le gana ? 
estan locos !
el lagarto come papel si.pero se sube arriba de las piedras y se esconde tras ellas.

uhhhhhh..con la cantidad de perros discutidores que hay .

dejemos en piedra papel o tijera y el que es lento que se joda por lento.


----------



## karl (Abr 14, 2009)

lei un articulo sobre el juego en cuestión y su aplicacion en una serie Nerdcore de comedia.
Spock es un juego de palabras, ya que hay un Dr. Spock de la vida real, pediatra que postulaba una relación mas relajada con los niños a la hora de educarlos (nada de Pater, Praetor, Präsident, postura de los Nazis que decia que a los tres anteriores, Padre, Oficial militar y Presidente se les debia obedecer y respetar sin chistar), a ese Spock lo refuta el papel, y por otro lado al PRIMER OFICIAL del U.S.S. Enterprise le toca el ser envenenado por el reptil y vaporizar la piedra.

Corrección, Mr. Spock también llego a Capitán en la segunda película, no duró mucho en el cargo ya que que colgó los tenis en la misma, luego revivió y se volvió embajador para el tiempo de la nueva generación (Picard)


----------



## Ardogan (Abr 14, 2009)

Eso lo ví en la serie "The Big Bang Theory" hace un tiempo. Se las recomiendo ampliamente.
Saludos


----------

